

Hounded By Recruiters, Coders Put Themselves Up For Auction - yesiamyourdad
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/10/15/hounded-by-recruiters-coders-put-themselves-up-for-auction/

======
nedwin
This article is over a year old. Check out
[http://hired.com](http://hired.com) for the rebranded, and still awesome,
site.

------
aagha
I've been dying for someone to create an application where recruiters can
rated and reviewed. Filter out the crap.

